

A Virus Found in Lakes May Be Literally Changing the Way People Think - travoltaj
http://www.businessinsider.in/A-Virus-Found-In-Lakes-May-Be-Literally-Changing-The-Way-People-Think/articleshow/44985570.cms

======
travoltaj
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/10/23/1418895111](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/10/23/1418895111)

~~~
tapper82
Thanks for the link. I have bin swimming in lakes a lot wen i was a kid, makes
you think...

